# Sculpted pen



## watch_art (Dec 5, 2016)

This is one I call the Breaker.  Waves break on the beach.  Pen looks sorta like waves.  Breaker.  Get it?   LOLZ.


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 5, 2016)

Very unique. The matte finish, shape and color are so appealing. Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## mark james (Dec 5, 2016)

Beautiful pen!  Tahiti and other volcanic islands have black sand.  Very hot for bare feet DAMHIK.  Very fine grained sand - you go into the surf and it's a black cloud.

Wonderful concept.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 5, 2016)

That's a beauty, Shawn!


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 6, 2016)

Very cool Shawn! With the flat black and black Nib, I am thinking "Stealth"!
.......Stealth Wave garners one's attention.

Are we seeing wood and ebonite here?


----------



## lorbay (Dec 6, 2016)

Wow. Very cool. I hate the new flat black paint on the new auto's but this is great.
Lin


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 6, 2016)

Awesome work.


----------



## BnL_Creations (Dec 6, 2016)

Where did you get the insides for that pen?


----------



## TonyL (Dec 6, 2016)

Now that is in a class of it's own! I will think real hard before posting one of my Jr Gents. Simply, inspirational.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks everybody!  




Charlie_W said:


> Very cool Shawn! With the flat black and black Nib, I am thinking "Stealth"!
> .......Stealth Wave garners one's attention.
> 
> Are we seeing wood and ebonite here?



Just black ebonite.  




BnL_Creations said:


> Where did you get the insides for that pen?



I don't understand what you mean by this.  The insides of the pen are hollow so the converter can fit.  The nib is just a Bock 250 I picked up online.


----------



## haskoson (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

that is a so cool looking "Stealth Pen"!
Maybe you should ask Lockheed or Northrop Grumman for sponsoring?! 
Congrats on this extraordinary design.
best regards

Gerrit

HASKOSON PENS


----------



## KCW (Dec 6, 2016)

This is an amazing pen, I love it.


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 6, 2016)

Ok ... so the pen body is all ebonite, just drilled out on the interior and sculpted on the exterior.

The workings of the pen are the converter (to act as the refillable inkwell), the nib, and the nib housing?  Or did the nib come with it's own housing and you simply drilled the pen body for a press fit?


----------



## watch_art (Dec 6, 2016)

The nib unit is threaded...

https://newtonpens.com/about-my-nibs/


----------



## MikeL (Dec 6, 2016)

Like has already been said, a class of it own. Very artistic and also functional. Top shelf, tip of the spear, cornerstone of pen making, .... or maybe at least future featured photo on IAP home page. ;0)


----------



## watch_art (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks!
Just finished another one - finish is a bit rougher matte since it's getting urushi finishing by Brooks later on.


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 6, 2016)

Ohhh ... Urushi Lacquer over top of that body work?  Very nice!


----------



## TattooedTurner (Dec 6, 2016)

Wow! LOVE the matte black! Beautiful shape, just all around an impressive pen.


----------



## BnL_Creations (Dec 7, 2016)

I meant the hardware, but I forgot how simple a fountain pen is. converter and nib.


----------



## jeff (Dec 12, 2016)

Looks great on the front page, Shawn. :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 12, 2016)

Man those pens look awesome. They have such a unique look to them. The flat black does wonders. I may have to incorporate that look. May try it on some acrylic and maybe an ebony pen. Do not have to worry about ebony  getting dirty Flat black is probably the only color that works with. Boy that just  gave me a few more ideas. Just what I needed

Looks great on the front page too.


----------



## OZturner (Dec 12, 2016)

Great Concept & Execution, Shawn.
Love the Profile & Proportions, 
Excellent Threading, Fit and Finish.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## zaqdesigns (Dec 12, 2016)

OMG, what an absolutely stunning pen. The black nib is a killer! Also love the matte finish.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 12, 2016)

Front page huh?  Cool!  
Thanks!


----------



## Phil Dart (Dec 12, 2016)

That is the coolest custom pen I've seen in a long time. Great concept.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 18, 2016)

I think you should get your lathe headstock checked out....... must have a bit of wobble in those bearings....:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## jcgolov (Feb 17, 2017)

Very lovely and classy pen! WOW!!!


----------



## evan bahr (Feb 21, 2017)

That is a show stopper of a pen. I do like the black nib!


----------

